# new to aquadive and Looking for Bs 100 or 300



## bryann

hi,

I am new to the aquadive forum and wanne say hi to all you aquadive lovers. I just found out about this brand and really love the classic modern look of 
In the beginning i was all over de BS 100 but then saw the BS 300 with his massive and bulky appearance.
I really like the hefty look of it but now i'm afraid that its maybe to big for my 7.1 inch wrist. The advantage of my wrist is thats really flat shaped and not that high.
I hope that you guys can help me out here and can give me some advice.
thanks in advance and have a nice day.

best regards,

bryan


----------



## arutlosjr11

I think a bs300 would look AWESOME on you. 

Give it a whirl... And welcome to the AD fam. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

I see that you are concerned about your wrist size, join the club my wrist size is 7 1/4" and I wear watch similar in size to the 300 and had an occasion to try on a 300 at a GTG and it looked fine, was not overbearing size wise. Any way, there are plenty of thread with pictures that you can review and ask questions. Enjoy.


----------



## bryann

hi guy's

thanks for the replies about the aquadive...... i do own a breitling avanger seawolf ss. The size of this watch is 45.4 wide 18 mm high and 53.3mm L2L and it looks really good and natural on the wrist.
I hope that someone can post a picture with thewatch on the wrist....hehe.

bryan


----------



## PloProf Pimp

bryann said:


> hi guy's
> 
> thanks for the replies about the aquadive...... i do own a breitling avanger seawolf ss. The size of this watch is 45.4 wide 18 mm high and 53.3mm L2L and it looks really good and natural on the wrist.
> I hope that someone can post a picture with thewatch on the wrist....hehe.
> 
> bryan


That is very close in size to the 300. The 300's case is shorter due to the short lugs. There are many pics here of the BS300 on the wrist, just peruse all the threads on the forum. Their Facebook page has many pics too, and so does this review blog,

Tempus Fugit: Search results for aquadive


----------



## Spring-Diver

Welcome aboard Bryan...either way you can't do wrong. The BS300 is a large diver and IMO my 7.25 wrist barely pull it off.
However your wrist might be flat enough to pull it off as well :-!

here's a wristy for ya :-d










Cheers
Shannon


----------



## bryann

hi springdiver,

thx for your reply hehe...... i hope i can pull it of because i really like it that much. I ve measured my wrist and its 6.1 cm wide so devide it by 2.54 means its about 2.36 inches wide. I m really debating right now now what to do because i got to decide today. Monday the exchangerate will change and then the watch will be atleast 500 euro more expensive.
If your wrist is way wider then that 6 cm it wouod be a nogo for me becuase the case extend all the way on your wrist feom what i see on the picture.

bryan


----------



## skin diver

hey Bryan... hope this helps. BS100 v BS300 on a hairy 7.25 wrist. the 300 might look like it hangs over but thats just the poor iphone photo. it doesn't look big on me because I'm 6-3 280 and countin'. the 100 has that perfect vintage size.. but the 300 has that bad ass deep sea look... depends on your mood/disposition I guess. both awesome!

by the way about that change in exchange rate.... I'd look for another bank mate!

very best of luck and welcome in advance to the club.


----------



## bryann

skin diver said:


> hey Bryan... hope this helps. BS100 v BS300 on a hairy 7.25 wrist. the 300 might look like it hangs over but thats just the poor iphone photo. it doesn't look big on me because I'm 6-3 280 and countin'. the 100 has that perfect vintage size.. but the 300 has that bad ass deep sea look... depends on your mood/disposition I guess. both awesome!
> 
> by the way about that change in exchange rate.... I'd look for another bank mate!
> 
> very best of luck and welcome in advance to the club.
> 
> View attachment 762530
> 
> View attachment 762533
> View attachment 762534
> 
> View attachment 762535


Hi skin diver,

Thx for your reply and these watches are just awesome, ...can you if its not to much trouble measure how wide your wrist is? Mine is just 6 cm so then i will know how its gonna fit yes or no.
I am 193 cm so im long enough hahahaha.

Bryan


----------



## PloProf Pimp

Keep in mind the pics are deceiving, due to the angle and being one dimensional. The BS300 wears just fine, I have a 7" wrist and have no lug overhang and the watch is super comfortable on the wrist. And even at 20mm thick, I generally don't notice it and rarely bang it on door frames, etc. The short lugs are what makes the watch so wearable. Most of the big watches on the market today, have the standard long lugs, so it just makes for an overly long case. IMHO, nothing looks worse than a big watch with long lugs overhanging the wrist. It looks clownish, and doesn't fit or wear properly on a 7.25" or smaller wrist.

Speaking of the DeepSea.....I saw the following on the aquadive facebook page,

"I guess its a testament to the Swiss and German engineering that goes into our fine watches. Here is a copy of the final pressure test for the Aquadive Bathyscaphe 300 from March. Even though its rated to 10,000 feet on the dial, it still passed a pressure test of 502 BAR, which is equivalent to 5,020 meters, or 16,470 feet. Without even trying, and using 40 year old Time Depth Model 50 case blanks, it surpassed the Rolex DeepSea Ring Lock System. Makes you wonder what the depth rating would be with a slightly thicker crystal? AQUADIVE - The Dive Machine. ;>)"


----------



## bryann

PloProf Pimp said:


> Keep in mind the pics are deceiving, due to the angle and being one dimensional. The BS300 wears just fine, I have a 7" wrist and have no lug overhang and the watch is super comfortable on the wrist. And even at 20mm thick, I generally don't notice it and rarely bang it on door frames, etc. The short lugs are what makes the watch so wearable. Most of the big watches on the market today, have the standard long lugs, so it just makes for an overly long case. IMHO, nothing looks worse than a big watch with long lugs overhanging the wrist. It looks clownish, and doesn't fit or wear properly on a 7.25" or smaller wrist.
> 
> Speaking of the DeepSea.....I saw the following on the aquadive facebook page,
> 
> "I guess its a testament to the Swiss and German engineering that goes into our fine watches. Here is a copy of the final pressure test for the Aquadive Bathyscaphe 300 from March. Even though its rated to 10,000 feet on the dial, it still passed a pressure test of 502 BAR, which is equivalent to 5,020 meters, or 16,470 feet. Without even trying, and using 40 year old Time Depth Model 50 case blanks, it surpassed the Rolex DeepSea Ring Lock System. Makes you wonder what the depth rating would be with a slightly thicker crystal? AQUADIVE - The Dive Machine. ;>)"
> 
> View attachment 762664


Hi ploprof,

Thanks ones agian for your reply because i just need that little push to the bs300 because of the size and people where saying it wears large i was scared a little.
I personally i like the look of the 300 better just because of its deep dial and the monster look.
Nice to read that the aquadive beats the rolex on WR........against a way more affordable priceb-).
thx ones agian for your help.

Bryan


----------



## skin diver

bryann said:


> Hi skin diver,
> 
> Thx for your reply and these watches are just awesome, ...can you if its not to much trouble measure how wide your wrist is? Mine is just 6 cm so then i will know how its gonna fit yes or no.
> I am 193 cm so im long enough hahahaha.
> 
> Bryan





bryann said:


> Hi skin diver,
> 
> Thx for your reply and these watches are just awesome, ...can you if its not to much trouble measure how wide your wrist is? Mine is just 6 cm so then i will know how its gonna fit yes or no.
> I am 193 cm so im long enough hahahaha.
> 
> Bryan


No prob... to the best of my measurement it's 2 7/16" (6.19cm). I ride my watches a bit low on the wrist when you look at my wrist shots. Below is a couple more... and by the way PloProf is absolutely right.. the lug length makes the 300 very wearable and comfortable.. and I also totally agree about lung hang... not a good look.

300








100


----------



## bryann

skin diver said:


> No prob... to the best of my measurement it's 2 7/16" (6.19cm). I ride my watches a bit low on the wrist when you look at my wrist shots. Below is a couple more... and by the way PloProf is absolutely right.. the lug length makes the 300 very wearable and comfortable.. and I also totally agree about lung hang... not a good look.
> 
> 300
> View attachment 762806
> 
> 
> 100
> View attachment 762807


Hi skindiver,

Thanks man for taking your time on the pic's and the measurement of the wrist,.....i really appriciate thatb-);-).
I wear my watches on the exact same spot on the wrist as you are.
I really love the look of the BS300 and gonna order when i'm home. :-!

Bryan


----------



## skin diver

happy to help... you'll be stoked.
and by the way you're doin business with a really cool group of guys at Aquadive.


----------



## bryann

Hi,

What i was thinking practical seen,... Is that you cant wear it under a normal coat or long sleeve shirt hahahaha.. Well a coat should be able.......

Bryan


----------



## arutlosjr11

I so lust after that 300. Wow!!!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## bryann

Then order one lol......... I'm still debating between the 100 and 300 for my 7 inch wrist pfffffffffff i'm getting tired of myself.. And i just want to pull the plug but....pfffffff.....luxery problem lol

Bryan


----------



## arutlosjr11

Bro...go 300 but then again I have a 7.5 inch wrist. 

I think either way you're GOLDEN but you'll have no problems sporting the 300. 




Sent from my iPhone


----------



## skin diver

300 at the club....


----------



## skin diver

Bryan by the way your thoughts about fitting under a long sleeve shirt...



bryann said:


> Hi,
> 
> What i was thinking practical seen,... Is that you cant wear it under a normal coat or long sleeve shirt hahahaha.. Well a coat should be able.......
> 
> Bryan


Thats something to consider... The BS100 fits nicely under a dress shirt/coat. Also the hour markers kinda dance on the dial giving it just the right bling over a shallower chapter ring compared to the 300. But as you can see above, the 300 makes more of an overall impact with that awesome bezel and legendary NOS 1970 case.

Lookup Bill Bartlett's pictures of his 100 with an Omega mesh on it...so cool it made the Aquadive website.


----------



## arutlosjr11

Here's a 100 bronze on my 7.5 inch wrist. Golden either way.









Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Spring-Diver

Bryan, Pull the 300 trigger.....your going to love it:-!

BTW....the DLC 300 will be released in a few days


Cheers
Shannon


----------



## bryann

Hi,

Here a pic of my wrist and the breitling, ......what do you guy's think now on the bs 300 fits the wrist?


----------



## PloProf Pimp

You'll be fine.


----------



## bryann

Hi,

I wanna thank all off you for all the help and time you invested to post replies to all my questions.
Due a change in mine personal situation im not able to pull the trigger now ( but really wanted it).
So ones again thx for all your time and afford guy's,....really appriciate it.

Bryan


----------



## roguehog

Hi bryann,

I have much smaller wrist than yours - 6.5".

I recently got myself a bs300. No regrets. In fact in terms of size, this is not my largest. The biggest I have is a 51 mm oris prodiver chrono.

Trick is to wear such watches low. Cover the wrist joint.


----------



## bryann

roguehog said:


> Hi bryann,
> 
> I have much smaller wrist than yours - 6.5".
> 
> I recently got myself a bs300. No regrets. In fact in terms of size, this is not my largest. The biggest I have is a 51 mm oris prodiver chrono.
> 
> Trick is to wear such watches low. Cover the wrist joint.
> View attachment 767014


Hi,

Thx for your reply but i am not in the market anymore but have regrets already didnt pull the plug when it was in mine advantage price wise and now its way more expensive, but thats my own fault so..........
It really looks good on your wrist and looks not big at all, so thanks for the pic because now i regret it even more hmmmmmmm.

Bryan


----------



## bryann

So its time for a little update here,

In my last post i said i was out off the market for a bs 300, but quess what........thusrday evening i pulled the trigger:-x:-x:-x. 
I am very excited and can't wait for it to arrive, but still i hope it will fit my wrist thats just 6.9 inches. On the other hand i am a tall guy at 193 cm but slim shaped so we will see in a view day's.

Bryan


----------



## Spring-Diver

Congrats Bryan:-!

You're going to love it!!!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## arutlosjr11

bryann said:


> So its time for a little update here,
> 
> In my last post i said i was out off the market for a bs 300, but quess what........thusrday evening i pulled the trigger:-x:-x:-x.
> I am very excited and can't wait for it to arrive, but still i hope it will fit my wrist thats just 6.9 inches. On the other hand i am a tall guy at 193 cm but slim shaped so we will see in a view day's.
> 
> Bryan


Very happy that you pulled the trigger. You will love it...Nothing comes close to it in its price category and beyond.


----------



## roguehog

Bro, your build, or at least height alone will pull it off. If my 6.5" first and average height of 1.83m can pull it off, it'll be a breeze for you.

Welcome to the club. Glad u do not have to take anymore pics to convince you!


----------



## bryann

Hi guy's,

Thx for the replies. I am really looking forward for the bs300 to arrive:-!


----------

